# Which City?



## ahmedaad (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi There 

I am 42 years old Sudanese Engineer ,I have being living in UAE For many years and currently considering moving to New Zealand with my family ,I have two Kids (8&6)
I would like an advise about the best city for me considering the following:

1-I want to start a PHD program 
2-Good Schools and safe neighborhood for my family
3-Nearby Mosque or Islamic Centre and the availability of Halal Food
4-Moderate cost of living as I might work part time only during my studies.

Thanking you in Advance


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

ahmedaad said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am 42 years old Sudanese Engineer ,I have being living in UAE For many years and currently considering moving to New Zealand with my family ,I have two Kids (8&6)
> I would like an advise about the best city for me considering the following:
> ...


An engineering PHD. Best for this would most likely be Auckland, Wellington (Victoria University) or Christchurch (Canterbury University).
There's good schools in all those cities and generally safe neighbourhoods.
All these cities have mosques and halal butchers etc.
Moderate cost of living? I think it's all relative and depends on where you are comparing it to. Some say NZ has a high cost of living. Auckland would have a slightly higher cost of living than the other two because of the high price of housing at the moment.


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Auckland will be a great choice indeed


----------

